# Beat This Picture.



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok, pretty straightforward. Did this on another site and it's fun as hell. 

Someone posts a picture, and the next picture has to be something that can beat the one before it. For example, if I post a picture of an egg, next would be a frying pan. Frying pan -> picture of Rust -> picture of Stainless Steel -> Picture of a big dude weightlifting bending the bar -> picture of steroids -> picture of a drug test pee-bottle, etc.

So to start it off with something, and just to give ya the idea, something to get it going:


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 20, 2005)

Cage


----------



## Vince (Jul 20, 2005)

Off topic momentarily: you know, I always thought BEAVER DAM would be a great title for women's maxi pads.


----------



## Vince (Jul 20, 2005)

Sulphuric Acid would eat through the cage.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 20, 2005)

Fat bastard would eat the sulphuric acid


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Shawn (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2005)

(yes, i realize, its bad, but i couldnt resist ;p)


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## dpm (Jul 20, 2005)

it's like an infinite loop now


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 20, 2005)

(no water means the dam is useless )


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2005)

I put in "oasis" in google, and I swear this is what comes up:


----------



## kovachian (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## giannifive (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Donnie (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2005)

(the only way i can think of to beat pills, morphine or otherwise would be the stomach pump lol)


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 21, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> I put in "oasis" in google, and I swear this is what comes up:


You win, that beats everything 

I'm actually having trouble coming up with something to beat that without coming up with something overly offensive/sexual


----------



## DthMtlDave (Jul 21, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> ...the stomach pump...



Getting back on track...


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## darren (Jul 21, 2005)

MECHA-PENIS!


----------



## DthMtlDave (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

*ahem*

Where are our minds today?


----------



## DthMtlDave (Jul 21, 2005)

nothing defeats batteries faster...


----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA. 

pwned.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)

Nothing defeats MP3s faster.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 21, 2005)

Chris said:


> Nothing defeats MP3s faster.


 good ol' Lars....


----------



## DthMtlDave (Jul 21, 2005)

Chris said:


> Nothing defeats MP3s faster.


 Nothing defeats good music faster.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

Lately, Euro > dollar


----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

fuck, you snuck SOMETHING in there, Chris...


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)

Currently, Drew fucked up the rotation.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)

Drew said:


> fuck, you snuck SOMETHING in there, Chris...



It's God, ho, and it was 4 minutes before your post.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)

What's better than God?

Well this of course:


----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

Chris said:


> It's God, ho, and it was 4 minutes before your post.



It took me a while to find an Euro symbol graphic.  

and since when is god a little red X?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)

Drew said:


> It took me a while to find an Euro symbol graphic.
> 
> and since when is god a little red X?



God is in everything, my son. Including the refresh button.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jul 21, 2005)

REFRESH


----------



## Vince (Jul 21, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> REFRESH



Look at the faces in the painting...


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jul 21, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Look at the faces in the painting...


Good One


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Vince (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

haha, the REALLY funny thing is, I was trying to find a picture of a guy who looked like the sort who'd steal a bike seat, but I had to settle for the wrenches.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

a little out of order, Chris?


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)

Metal rusts eventually. 

Edit: Of course, that's Lava, not metal, now that I look at it. 

Crap.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 21, 2005)

2 posts above, RUSTY.
Down below, RUMP!
They both start with "R".
I suck at this...but anytime's a good time for RUMP!


----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

A veal rump roast, ye say?


----------



## Shannon (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Leon (Jul 21, 2005)

sure it's not a picture (it's a video clip), but you can stream it from the site, and i can't think of anything else that's this good 

just click it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd rather have her fix my wounds. That beats a bandaid.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 21, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> I'd rather have her fix my wounds. That beats a bandaid.


 I always thought Kate Beckinsale was hot ever since I saw Laurel Canyon. Nice pic, man.


----------



## Regor (Jul 21, 2005)

Red X = You Fail


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)

Regor said:


> Red X = You Fail



Who me? Shawn and I see her just fine!


----------



## Vince (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Regor (Jul 21, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> Who me? Shawn and I see her just fine!



Why the hell do I get a red X then?? WTF?


----------



## Vince (Jul 21, 2005)

Regor said:


> Why the hell do I get a red X then?? WTF?



Sometimes, you'll get a red X depending on the server, sometimes based on your browser. I got a red X on that pic, too, until I opened the link in a new window, now I can see it fine. She's hot


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> She's hot



yeah, she's breathtaking. I watched Serendipity last week, and call it a sappy romantic comedy if you want, but it's worth every minute to see her in it, cuz she's so damn cute with her English accent. 

Plus John Cusack is metal.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh and here's to beat Vince's pic of the presidents:


----------



## Shawn (Jul 21, 2005)

(deleted)

_Ahem, don't attach nudity here, dude. - Chris_


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Shannon (Jul 21, 2005)

Shawn said:


> (deleted)
> 
> _Ahem, don't attach nudity here, dude. - Chris_



 This is a work safe site. That's Strike 1.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)

Shannon said:


> This is a work safe site.



Exactly.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 21, 2005)

Hillary says....


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Shawn (Jul 21, 2005)

Chris said:


> Exactly.


That was a bit too much, I apologize.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Shawn (Jul 21, 2005)

^


----------



## NiMH (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## NiMH (Jul 21, 2005)

Chris said:


>


----------



## Shannon (Jul 21, 2005)

***Observe tattoo.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Leon (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Leon (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Jason (Jul 21, 2005)

???


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Digital Black (Jul 21, 2005)

Laser mirror.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Leon (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## eleven59 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2005)

So wrong, but...






Christopher Reeve competing in an equestrian event.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## NiMH (Jul 22, 2005)

POOR TASTE ALERT!






Christopher "Walken", who is, I'd say, the exact opposite of Christopher Reeves.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## NiMH (Jul 22, 2005)

*YAY JOURNEY!*


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok, let me get this straight... A cowbell beats Christopher Walken, and a guy who looks like the guy from Family House beats a cowbell? I'm lost.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 22, 2005)

Drew said:


> Ok, let me get this straight... A cowbell beats Christopher Walken, and a guy who looks like the guy from Family House beats a cowbell? I'm lost.



I didn't actually get the "more cowbell" reference until after I posted the pic of Steve Perry.

 *hangs head in shame* 

But, Journey sucks enough to pwn all.


----------



## darren (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn, and I'd just grabbed the "realultimatepower.net" ninja pic, to take down the Karate Kid.  

Ninjas may have real ultimate power, but I don't know if they can take down the Olsen twins.


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2005)

...but anorexia can!!!


----------



## Regor (Jul 22, 2005)

Drew said:


> Damn, and I'd just grabbed the "realultimatepower.net" ninja pic, to take down the Karate Kid.



That wasn't Ralph Macchio Drew. That was John Stamos.


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2005)

damn it, lol. He looked like a big enough too, and, well, I've never seen "Crossroads"


----------



## darren (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## NiMH (Jul 22, 2005)

darren said:


>








it's kind of scary that we went from the Olson twins to Dom Deluise within a few pictures.


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2005)

Dom Deluise? does he eat people?


----------



## NiMH (Jul 22, 2005)

Drew said:


> Dom Deluise? does he eat people?



Yeah, but the legalities are rather dicey.


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2005)

David Foster Wallace beats anyone who eats people. 

(thanks for the setup )


----------



## NiMH (Jul 22, 2005)

Drew said:


>



2


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jul 22, 2005)

MEEEEEEEE.... I BEAT EVERYTHING!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## darren (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Shawn (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jul 22, 2005)

to quote Iron Maiden, "RUN TO THE HILLS!!!" cause that man is.... well, boy george!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 22, 2005)

theunforgiven246 said:


> MEEEEEEEE.... I BEAT EVERYTHING!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Cool pic, John.


----------



## darren (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Leon (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Vince (Jul 22, 2005)

He was there before cockroaches, and he'll be there after. He never goes away.


----------



## dpm (Jul 22, 2005)

These guys will deal with him


----------



## Leon (Jul 22, 2005)

what's with all the weaponry? seems like the easy way out to me 

but anyways, the germans were no match for...






it's the yalta conference, baby! that's right. i paid attention in history class


----------



## dpm (Jul 22, 2005)

and this guy will deal with them


----------



## Vince (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## dpm (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2005)

Voltron can take that thing.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 22, 2005)

Tried finding a pic of a battery exploding. Couldn't so I did a two parter.

EDIT: Tried responding to DD post. I was two damn slow  .


----------



## Leon (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## dpm (Jul 23, 2005)

skinned rabbit heads


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## darren (Jul 23, 2005)

(Blade Runner fans will get the reference)


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Vince (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Jerich (Jul 23, 2005)

Might I just SAY!!!!!!


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2005)

desertdweller said:


>




God Damn. That'll definitely melt carbonite.


----------



## Leon (Jul 23, 2005)

eleven59 said:


>







take that, justice


----------



## dpm (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2005)

orange juice = good
tequilla sunrise = better






(leave it to the board lush)


----------



## Leon (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Leon (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## eleven59 (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2005)

"hey baby, you got a shoehorn or somethin'?" -- Eddie Murphy


----------



## Drew (Jul 24, 2005)

Velcro


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2005)

Afro


----------



## Drew (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## NiMH (Jul 24, 2005)

Drew said:


>








rock beats scissors.

_"we will rock you..."_ 
-Mike Patton, "Hollywood Squares"


----------



## Leon (Jul 24, 2005)

it's the stonebiter from The Neverending Story.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 24, 2005)

Leon said:


>



that's not fair. nothing beats the red x.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 24, 2005)

Atreyu. The band.  

i'm sorry.


----------



## Leon (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Leon (Jul 24, 2005)

the Romans once invaded the Nile-loving Egyptians


----------



## Vince (Jul 24, 2005)

This thread can end now. These four bands rule all, and prove it on a nightly basis. The show last night in Phoenix was unfuckingbelieveable.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 24, 2005)

There seems to be a mistake.. Fear Factory is on there and Nevermore isnt O-o


----------



## NiMH (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm sorry, Vince. Those bands may indeed rule, but Solid Snake owns ALL. Even Ryu Hayabusa.


----------



## Vince (Jul 24, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> There seems to be a mistake.. Fear Factory is on there and Nevermore isnt O-o



I don't want to talk bad about them, I'll just say I didn't like Nevermore.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 24, 2005)

Leon said:


> the Romans once invaded the Nile-loving Egyptians



I'm so happy I paid attention in history class!

remember, the "goths" sacked Rome!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## NiMH (Jul 25, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


>







 MY LITTLE PONY, MUHFUH!  

(is this getting a little gay all of a sudden?)


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 25, 2005)

its "My L177L3 Pwny!" ;p
Anyway, Top this:


----------



## NiMH (Jul 25, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> its "My L177L3 Pwny!" ;p
> Anyway, Top this:



Ok. How's this?






...and then I'll go ahead and beat my own pic with this:






(i figured I'd do it before someone else did.)


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2005)

My Veritech can beat up your Garbage Pail Kid


----------



## darren (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## darren (Jul 25, 2005)

And quit beating your own images! I would have followed up cabbage patch kids with farming equipment, not garbage pail kids.


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2005)

I think a concrete bunker could stop that rocket launcher...


----------



## NiMH (Jul 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> I think a concrete bunker could stop that rocket launcher...








...but this guy is going to send all of those soldiers somewhere dumb.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 25, 2005)

This is what we need to cleanse the whitehouse:


----------



## NiMH (Jul 25, 2005)

I like this better as a solution for our current Presidential challenges:


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2005)

Be that as it may, a transformer president doesn't exactly beat a ninja, at least an any way that's immediately springing to mind...


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2005)

Some good ol' sunlight would certainly beat a ninja.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> Be that as it may, a transformer president doesn't exactly beat a ninja, at least an any way that's immediately springing to mind...



LO-PAN PWNES!






[EDIT] Damn! Too late! [/EDIT]


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2005)

?? Once again, I'm not seeing a connection - there's supposed to be a relationship between the previous picture and the one you post, bro.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> Some good ol' sunlight would certainly beat a ninja.








a Cloud to block out the sun. Ha.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> ?? Once again, I'm not seeing a connection - there's supposed to be a relationship between the previous picture and the one you post, bro.


Lo-Pan to beat the ninja, because as we all know, Lo-Pan is head of the Ninja union. It was worth a shot.


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, but it's a bit more fun if you use something that's not so directly related...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2005)

Alright, I'm lost. WTF is the last official picture?


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2005)

I think it's a dude with a sword named Cloud, but I'm not sure, so choose one and run with it.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> I think it's a dude with a sword named Cloud, but I'm not sure, so choose one and run with it.



You mean Cloud from Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2005)

In that case, a power failure.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2005)

Drew, you'll need one of these for your Mesa then.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 25, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> Drew, you'll need one of these for your Mesa then.







I'm guessing mainly Canadians who watch TV will get this one


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I'm guessing mainly Canadians who watch TV will get this one




i just found it funny that you say, "Canadians who watch TV." usually here in the states, we lump, "Americans who watch TV," into just one word... "Americans"


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2005)

btw, for what reason i don't know, but the Terminator will beat the Eliminator


----------



## darren (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Vince (Jul 27, 2005)

Aria's much, much hotter


----------



## Josh (Jul 27, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Aria's much, much hotter


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2005)

Owned, indeed.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Vince (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## darren (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2005)

Good call Darren


----------



## Josh (Jul 27, 2005)

darren said:


>


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2005)

Funky scan from the magazine fold, but you get the idea.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 28, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> Funky scan from the magazine fold, but you get the idea.








_"you have ten seconds to stop looking at my daughter like that, or I'll shoot you dead..."_

I suppose this is only funny if you've seen 24. Oh well.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 28, 2005)

Enjoy!
~A


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Shawn (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## NiMH (Jul 28, 2005)

Shawn said:


>


----------



## Leon (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## eleven59 (Jul 29, 2005)

Leon said:


>








And I can't resist posting this one, off-topic and un-related to the game:


----------



## Leon (Jul 29, 2005)

trepanation, anyone?


----------



## NiMH (Jul 29, 2005)

Leon said:


> trepanation, anyone?








that device just makes it easier for zombies to get brains to eat.


----------



## darren (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 29, 2005)

~A


----------



## Shawn (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## darren (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## No Soul (Jul 30, 2005)

NiMH said:


> Atreyu. The band.
> 
> i'm sorry.




I know Im hella late on this, but I followed the whole thread.
I hate to say it, but this was the best response yet. 

Though very easy to beat..


----------



## darren (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not sure how the Plasmatics beat Godzooky, but Max beats any post-apocalyptic punk.


----------



## Drew (Jul 30, 2005)

what happens if you take your eyes off the road.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 30, 2005)

Whoa!


----------



## ecalcagnino (Aug 1, 2005)

Bowling


----------



## Shawn (Aug 1, 2005)

Cheech and Chong.


----------



## NiMH (Aug 2, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Cheech and Chong.







old school.


----------



## darren (Aug 2, 2005)

Didn't inhale!


----------



## Leon (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah, well Monica *DID* inhale


----------



## NiMH (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Vince (Aug 24, 2005)

Fix that fucking nose!


----------



## Kevan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## mesa_boogie_man (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## noodles (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Ken (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## eleven59 (Oct 21, 2005)

To cut the chain


----------



## Ken (Oct 21, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> To cut the chain



Does it count if you have to explain it?


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 22, 2005)

Try cutting these chains with that one.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> Try cutting these chains with that one.


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

Chris said:


>








The temperature on Pluto is theorized to be about -378 to -396 Fahreinheit (-228 to -238 Celsius)


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2005)

Naren said:


> The temperature on Pluto is theorized to be about -378 to -396 Fahreinheit (-228 to -238 Celsius)


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

Chris said:


>








Heh heh. How the hell are you gonna beat a black hole?


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

If you'll remember, most people in that movie died...


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2005)

Naren said:


> If you'll remember, most people in that movie died...



But the Event Horizon lived!


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2005)

Fine, I'll see your black hole, and trump it with:


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

Unrealistic, yes... but, ok, I'll play your game.


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 22, 2005)

Leon is the knife mastah.


----------



## floppy7string (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Roland777 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2005)

Lorena Bobbit


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ouch. You're one nasty bastard!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 23, 2005)

Fit this into your "wee lil cup"   





Umm yeah,,,don't know why it's doing that... other than it's just disturbing as hell.... as stated it was a nasty scrodem,,,, elephantitis style.
Otherwise I suppose I will just withdraw my entry....lol  

~A


----------



## Naren (Oct 23, 2005)

Fortune city?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 23, 2005)

its a scrote will elephantitis.
A nice dose of leprosy will take care of that.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 23, 2005)

It's a leg,,,don't freak out....

~A


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 23, 2005)

what tha fu.....oh, now I see


----------



## Kevan (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Scott (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Roland777 (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Vince (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Roland777 (Oct 24, 2005)




----------

